# Pocket Holster for PM9 with CT?



## Takuan (Apr 21, 2009)

I've attached a Crimson Trace laser to my PM9, and am wondering whether anyone knows of a good pocket holster than can accommodate this setup. I'm currently awaiting my CCW permit, and am considering the PM9 as my primary carry pistol.

Thanks!


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

oooohh, pictures, pictures, pictures!:smt041


----------



## backyardshooter (Dec 24, 2008)

I use a desanti with the one seam cut out works great. It just opens the botton near the CT. I cut the seam out with a razor blade and picked the string out with tweezers Its the whip


----------

